# تفضلوا كتاب تنقية الغاز Gas_Purification



## salem001 (25 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذة هى اول مشاركة لى وان شاء الله ستستمر مشاركاتى اسأل الله ان يعننى على افادتكم بها والله الموفق.
اقدم لكم اليوم كتاب ممتاز بعنوان تنقية الغاز( Gas_Purification ) وارجوا ان تستفيدوا منه. 
الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/18302454/Gas_Purification_KINGDWARF.zip.html

الى لقاء قريب مفيد ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/ SALEM001


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ/ salem001
وجزاك خيرا
في إنتظار مشاركاتك
ولكن ماهو تخصصك؟


----------



## المطوري (26 أغسطس 2006)

كتاب مهم ومفيد للمختصين في صناعة الغاز .............مشكور عسا الله يقدرنا ونرها الك salem001


----------



## bader_937 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو أن تشرح كيفية تحميل الكتاب و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا


----------



## Mickey (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا


----------



## salem001 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام
مهندس فلزات
المطورى
Bader_937
Booooogy 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا متأسف على التاخير فى الرد نظرا لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى طوال هذة المدة التى لم ادخل فيها على الشبكة.
مشكورين على المرور و الردود الطيبة والمشجعة ، وبارك الله فيكم 
الاخ/ مهندس فلزات 
تخصصى هو فى مجال البترول والغاز ( القياسات والتفتيش)
الاخ/bader_937
طريقة التحميل 
اضغط على اللينك حيث ستنتقل الى موقع الرابيد شير وانتظر حتى تفتح الصفحة بالكامل
ثم انزل الى اسفل الصفحة واضغط على كلمة Free حيث ستنتقل الى صفحة اخرى
وعندما تفتح الصفحة سيبداء العد لبعض الثوانى وانتظر حتى ينتهى العد وتظهر صورة بها 
حروف وارقام فقم بكتابة الحروف فى المربع الذى بجوارها على اليمين واضغط على الزر
حيث سيبداء التحميل بعد الضغط على الزر بلحضات.
موفقين ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aziz25 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً وبارك ألله فيك وشهر مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الملف غير موجود000
الرجاء التأكد00


----------



## salem001 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ/ aziz25
الاخ/ سعد محمد هادى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على المرور
اخى aziz25
بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير وسعادة وهناء بمناسبة العيد السعيد
اخى / سعد
كل عام وانت بخير وسعادة وهناء بمناسبة العيد السعيد.
اخى سعد الوصلة تعمل والملف موجود بالوصلة فقط حاول مرة ثانية ممكن هناك تحميل زائد فى الوقت الذى حاولت فيه انت. حاول مرة ثانية . وبالتوفيق لكما اخوتى جميعا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (15 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (15 يناير 2007)

الأخ سعد حاول أكثر من مرة الملف موجود والله الموفق


----------



## Hassaan alzoubi (17 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك تم التحميل​


----------



## salem001 (7 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فيكم بارك الله وجزاكم خيرا على المرور والردود الطيبة .
موفقين ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/ salem001


----------



## thedefender (23 فبراير 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## طامي الجبوري (25 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء هذا اول دخول في المنتدى \ انا مهندس بترول من جامعة بغداد \ اسكن في العراق \ وانا متخرج منذ سنة 1999 ولحد الان لم اعمل ضمن اختصاص الدراسة التي درستها في الكلية واشعر اني فقدت كل المعلومات التي درستها \ الان انوي ان اجد عملا في العراق او خارج العراق ولكن اشعر اني لن انجح في اي اختبار لاي شركة اتقدم للعمل فيها \ الجاء مساعدتي في استرجاع معلومات هندسة البترول من خلال ارسالكم لي الكتب اللازمة لذلك واللة يوفقكم لخدمة وتطوير المهندسين العرب


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## طامي الجبوري (27 فبراير 2007)

*بارك اللة فيك اخي المهندس*

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا اخوتي :79: انا اتمرن على هندسة البترول بمساعدتكم وبارك اللة جهودكم واطلب اية افكار ...يعني منهج التزمة لكي اصل الى مبتغاي ولكم جزيل الشكر :1:


----------



## الغاز الطبيعي (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على هذه الافادة الكبيرة


----------



## PETROMAN (1 مارس 2007)

كتاب قيم ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## habloon (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anihita (31 أغسطس 2010)

Gas conditioning and Gas and liquid sweetening vol 4:
http://rapidshare.com/files/88762479/gacopr4.rar


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو تجديد الرابط


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على التعب ماقصرت


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ياسالم مشكور ماقصرت


----------

